# Good Subs Needed ASAP in some Michigan Locations



## GrandScapes

Ok, SO after our first real snowfall, Im looking to weed out some of my subs that im not so pleased with. Here are the areas we could use trucks in..Pay varies depending on the location and the jobsite. We pay on a bi-weekly basis...

Davison
Grand Blanc
Greater Flint Area
Rochester Hills
Auburn Hills
Brighton/Howell Area
Milford/Wixom

These are mostly all just plowing only, no shoveling

Please email me at [email protected] or call me at 810-695-SNOW ext 247 for more information...


----------



## Superior L & L

Wow thats a lot of areas to have bad subs !!! Lots of PITA's .


----------



## Keith_480231

What types of lots are these????


----------



## GrandScapes

paphillips;371966 said:


> Wow thats a lot of areas to have bad subs !!! Lots of PITA's .


Some of them are not so much "bad subs" but I just want to shorten up the rtes a little bit...

Keith_480231 it depends on what area you are looking for work in. Some are apts, some are retail/businesses...


----------



## nickr42

*Thank you for the work !*

Hey Sam,

I just wanted to thank you for answering my thread before that last big snow fall, it work out good and i'm glade I could help you guys out. Those apartment lot's were tricky and mike was very helpful.

Thanks you,
Nick Riera
[email protected]


----------



## GrandScapes

nickr42;374894 said:


> Hey Sam,
> 
> I just wanted to thank you for answering my thread before that last big snow fall, it work out good and i'm glade I could help you guys out. Those apartment lot's were tricky and mike was very helpful.
> 
> Thanks you,
> Nick Riera
> [email protected]


No problem, thank you for helping out.


----------



## yzf1000_rider

hope iam not one your looking to replace....lol


----------



## GrandScapes

yzf1000_rider;375215 said:


> hope iam not one your looking to replace....lol


LOL...No but we are adding 1 more rig to help you guys there. 2 is ok for the mains and the clubhouse area but for parking spots, we got a nice but chewing the last snow for it taking so long to get them done...That day I talked to you and you were heading out of town, we ended up send like 5 or 6 trucks out there to knock it out. Looks awesome now but we need to plan ahead just incase we get any more of the white gold!!!!


----------



## Keith_480231

Anything in Oakland or Macomb Counties if you get in a jam. Have access to big dumps,pick-ups,as well as salt vehicles. If you need help then don't hesitate.:salute:


----------



## GrandScapes

Keith_480231;375501 said:


> Anything in Oakland or Macomb Counties if you get in a jam. Have access to big dumps,pick-ups,as well as salt vehicles. If you need help then don't hesitate.:salute:


I appreciate it!!! Email me your Phone #'s, etc. to [email protected]

There has been a couple instances with our Rochester stuff where we were thankful to have local contractors lend a helping hand. Thats the only problem with when you dispatch 45 minutes from your accounts. You need good dependable subs you can count on from time to time. Im sure I will talk to you soon!!!

Thanks


----------



## Keith_480231

Pm sent:waving:


----------



## GrandScapes

Keith_480231;375917 said:


> Pm sent:waving:


Got it, thanks bud!!!!


----------



## Josh61513

E-mail sent


----------

